# paint night mare!!! Fiona McGowan



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

hi folks

i am in the middle of re painting/ colour change on my bm from topaz blue to frozen white with blue pearl through the clear coat. i bought clear over base paint from fiona mcgowan on ebay and it reacted like just popped and had fish eye and just ran even though the pannal was prepped properlay, so i thought it was my fault so i got my local pro to come and prep and spray and it reacted again :wall: so i preped it and then ordered 2k solid paint from her it arrived and it was like water :wall: anyway preped and painted and it reacted again, so i thought i would try some gloss white that i had exspensive stuff about £100 a liter needles to say i diddnt pay that  anyway i instantly noticed it was 2 or 3 times thicker than fiona's paint so i painted it on and it clung fine and looked f*&%ing amazing. i have painted many vans with 2k before but not from her and the paint its self was really thick compared to her stuff. does the fauly lie with me or is it her paint? thats a short explination but i have had 5 reactions on 5 attempts but as soon as i used my good stuff it worked great first time, now when i say reaction i mean runs and not just one or two i mean the hole fecking pannal, when sprayed on its like transparent my good stuff would cover in one pass but this needs like 3 or 4, not only were their runs it was popping in places like a fish eye, I havent yoused selant of fish eye eliminator but i never do and i used 2k from another company and it worked great

so basically am i at fault or do i have a foot to stand on to complain about her paint?

thanks robaidh


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Some how sounds like this paint has been contaminated, it will only be thin if it was sold as ready for use. But the product is obviously faulty.

It doesn’t matter what the seller states as "His/Her" terms and conditions within their auction / buy it now description - if they contravene the distance selling regulations they mean nothing and can sometimes be in fact criminal. Most people don't realise that if an item is delivered and has never worked correctly from day one they are perfectly within their rights to obtain a full refund AND the costs involved in returning the item. The biggest problem is that most buyers think they have to pay to return a faulty item when in fact they don’t.

In the case of small items costing less than a fiver to send back using RM you can still insist that the seller refund you that amount as well (keep receipts) - there are no excuses to this but because consumers don't realise this the sellers get away with it. It becomes even more interesting when you buy a large or expensive item such as a television, hoover, laptop, etc, etc. Most buyers are unaware that they can demand that the seller arranges the collection themselves - the consumer only has to safely pack the goods up as originally sent and make them available for collection - e.g. ensure they are at home for the courier to collect. In my experience if you pay for a large, expensive, heavy item to be returned to a seller you will have to jump through hoops to get your money back - so stand your ground and insist they arrange for it to be collected. In the case of Paypal disputes just remember the maximum amount they will refund is the original price paid. So what about that £20 it cost to send that hoover back?

If you don't want these headaches and in the case of ebay ensure you buy from a seller who has the "registered as business" below their user ID and don't worry too much what the seller has stated within their terms and conditions because if it doesn’t ring true with what’s stated within the consumer regulations it basically means nothing. Statements such as the following should be disregarded in the case of items received faulty from day one or at time of delivery:

"Original shipping costs are non refundable" - o yes they are!

"Return shipping costs are non refundable" - o yes they are!

"Items must be returned within 7 days" - o no they don't - you just have to notify the seller by email, fax, or letter within 7 days. Once notified keep proof of it and ensure the item is returned within 28 or 30 days if I remember rightly.

Obviously the above does not apply to private sellers but it does in fact apply to both new and used products. Also the above will not apply if you simply changed your mind and nothing was actually wrong with the item.

Another liar, liar, your pants are on fire is the following statement:

"I am not responsible for items lost or damaged in the post / shipping system"

OR

"If any item is lost or damaged I will supply proof of posting for the buyer to make a claim"

The above is complete nonsense and it is a business seller’s problem to follow these scenarios up.





If you want complete piece of mind stick to the following:

1. Only buy from a seller registered as a business on ebay and try to use "Buy it now" on high value items.

2. Don’t worry too much about their terms and conditions in respect of faulty or damaged items received. The DSR's protect you from this 

3. In the event of "War" stand your ground and point the above out to a seller if they fail to treat you properly.

4. If a seller won’t listen, get trading standards involved -they love that 

5. Don't bother with the ebay resolution process - they can't get your money back, log straight into Paypal and open a dispute from there - half the time the ebay process cannot be entered into for at least 10 days anyway so let that seller know you mean business. Go straight into paypal and launch that dispute - that puts a hold on the sum you paid and really winds a seller up to make them listen - especially the small ones who open up ebay businesses but don’t bother understanding the law. Paypal place a hold on those funds until everything is resolved to YOUR satisfaction. If the seller still doesn’t listen just escalate for a Paypal rep to determine the outcome. And if Paypal still get it wrong like they often do keep pressure on them and dispute their decision by any means possible.

6. And finally use your brain - if I'm looking to buy something on ebay and the description has lots of spelling and grammar mistakes I "walk" away and look elsewhere. What do you think will happen if you buy from them and then problems arise - communicating with them WILL become a tedious task and you are likely to have major problems resolving any issues. I know this sounds harsh and I know not everyone loved English at school, but it just may prevent headaches. 

Don't forget that a lot of "business" sellers on ebay don't let the Inland Revenue know about it - by law they have 3 months to file. If you suspect a seller who is registered as a private seller to actually be a business let ebay know about it OR better still just email the user ID to the Inland Revenue direct. It's not hard to see if they have a hundred items for sale or consistently sell a lot of new items.

Also remember it is a criminal offence for a seller to lie within an auction description. Statements with false or misleading information that is easy to prove could render a seller with a criminal conviction – my favourite being “Authorised Distributor” OR “Authorised Re-Seller”.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

bloody hell thanks andyb, when i got my first lot of 2k paint and it has reacted i emailed them i will copy and paste what they replied back to me i have bought a total of 8 liters of paint from them all costing over £200


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Some how sounds like this paint has been contaminated, it will only be thin if it was sold as ready for use. But the product is obviously faulty.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the seller states as "His/Her" terms and conditions within their auction / buy it now description - if they contravene the distance selling regulations they mean nothing and can sometimes be in fact criminal. Most people don't realise that if an item is delivered and has never worked correctly from day one they are perfectly within their rights to obtain a full refund AND the costs involved in returning the item. The biggest problem is that most buyers think they have to pay to return a faulty item when in fact they don't.
> 
> ...


their basically trying to say its my fauly i have nothing to send back apart from 2 liters of unopend base coat and half a liter of 2k, i am just worried weather or not i will get my money back as all i can return is empty pots


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

How did you pay? You can do a charge back to your credit card sometimes.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Tintin said:


> How did you pay? You can do a charge back to your credit card sometimes.


i payed through pay pal but with my credit card


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

"Don't bother with the ebay resolution process - they can't get your money back, log straight into Paypal and open a dispute from there "

Ebay own Paypal , so surely this is the same thing ?


----------

